# Double Standards - DONT READ IF YOUR A HATER



## Lollypop86

This is the second one I've found.....

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=30179

how is that ok yet my tattoo picture was not?! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

J
xx


----------



## Shug750S

Very nice...

Didn't gave a problem with your pic either, no different to on the beach in Greece in the summer

Have a good one


----------



## Lollypop86

exactly my point lol 

J
xx


----------



## zltm089

huh?!....what tattoo pic? .....WHAT HAVE I MISSED!!!!!???!.... :x :evil:


----------



## corradoman

Lollypop86 said:


> exactly my point lol
> 
> J
> xx


get your tattoo pic back up, ive not seen it


----------



## zltm089

I think the mods are being very unfair here. Did you post a new pics Jess? You must have some real jealous people on here!


----------



## Ikon66

Jess, your post was removed by request of other member. Yourself, in hind site, was happy at the time as you said you were drunk at the time of posting!!!

I'll pm the member you're not happy with and ask him to remove his avatar, however, he's not been on since September. :?


----------



## Callum-TT

Ikon66 said:


> Jess, your post was removed by request of other member. Yourself, in hind site, was happy at the time as you said you were drunk at the time of posting!!!
> 
> I'll pm the member you're not happy with and ask him to remove his avatar, however, he's not been on since September. :?


What was the grounds for the removal of her pic?

Surely a tattoo picture can't be that offensive


----------



## Ikon66

Very similar in content to the avatar Jess is complaining about but only tattooed iirc


----------



## Lollypop86

Er no you could see the top of my bum and I had frenchies on.......massive difference! So why is it people have a problem with that and not that avatar, I've mentioned about another before and I assume nothing was done.

There really are some double standards here, regardless if I said yea knew that was coming happy it was removed whys it ok for people to have side boob and arses out on their avatars? Why hasn't anyone complained about that?!

Urgh does my fucking wick in!

J
Xx


----------



## tonksy26

Just post the picture up again for all to see and be done with it


----------



## Lollypop86

This is the flame room so if it's alrite to say cunt and shit and wank etc it's alrite for this - DONT READ IF YOU DONT LIKE IT










I'll await some sort of punishment no doubt

J
Xx

Doodaa....wtf that's supposed to say c u next Tuesday


----------



## Ikon66

Not sure those a frenchies :?


----------



## Lollypop86

Yes they are :/

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978




----------



## Lollypop86

Careful someone might get offended lol

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978

Is THAT the picture James and co. was getting all crazy about, lol hardly offensive is it. You see worse in ANY "family" newspaper you pick up.


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> Careful someone might get offended lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Of a rude tomato. :lol:

Esther ranson would be disgusted in them. :wink:


----------



## Hoggy

Lollypop86 said:


> This is the flame room so if it's alrite to say doodah and shit and wank etc it's alrite for this - DONT READ IF YOU DONT LIKE IT
> J
> Xx
> Doodaa....wtf that's supposed to say c u next Tuesday


Hi Jess, That's not the original, you've cropped the "bottom" off.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Ikon66

You've clearly edited that picture Jess. Talk about double standards, this is the last I'm saying on the matter :roll:

Ps the forum software prevents the c word from being used


----------



## nilrem

Lollypop86 said:


> This is the flame room so if it's alrite to say doodah and shit and wank etc it's alrite for this - DONT READ IF YOU DONT LIKE IT
> 
> 
> 
> I'll await some sort of punishment no doubt
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> Doodaa....wtf that's supposed to say c u next Tuesday


What no side boob! Booooooooo

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86

Ha ha I learnt how to use crop on my phone ha ha and yes Brian it is that photo with the bottom bit chopped off ha ha

I don't have double standards but I thought instead of having all out war again I'd take a tiny bit off the bottom.

J
Xx


----------



## Callum-TT

I seriously think some people are a bit precious.

Those who complained about the pic must not buy any of the red top newspapers, watch any popular tv or even attend any car shows as there is far worse there.

Personally I would love to see more of that pic 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zltm089

Callum-TT said:


> I seriously think some people are a bit precious.
> 
> Those who complained about the pic must not buy any of the red top newspapers, watch any popular tv or even attend any car shows as there is far worse there.
> 
> Personally I would love to see more of that pic
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


plus one!

Seriously, some people are so boring! Turning this place into some kind of do gooder forum!


----------



## zltm089

Making me come back on my previous post which was deleted by the mods and got a warning. My post was for Jess and she wasn't offended!

I bet the member who complained is the same type of people who will complain about "cool" adverts on TV like the ones that get censored because of speed etc.

Bunch of facking losers! :x


----------



## Pugwash69

Was that the old Bravo channel logo Lollypop?


----------



## BaueruTc

:lol:


----------



## tonksy26

This forum needs a little more (female) ass and boobs.


----------



## V6RUL

Not enough fun on here and standards are getting to close to being too strict, however, boundaries need to be clarified.
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

Pugwash69 said:


> Was that the old Bravo channel logo Lollypop?


Ha ha yes yes it is  I have it either side of my name, it can also be seen as the simplified tarus star sign  lol

I think that there are just lots of inconsistencies and the rules should be the same across the board

Why has my post been deleted? this is the flame room?! and I even friggin cropped it!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

zltm089 said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously think some people are a bit precious.
> Those who complained about the pic must not buy any of the red top newspapers, watch any popular tv or even attend any car shows as there is far worse there.
> Personally I would love to see more of that pic
> 
> 
> 
> plus one!
> Seriously, some people are so boring! Turning this place into some kind of do gooder forum!
Click to expand...

* I find the "do-gooders" remark quite offensive! *

Not all 'do-gooders' are Victorian hypocrites that complain in public at the slightest exposure of nudity then commit much worse behind closed doors.
Some of us publicly like the female form. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

your not a dogooder lol your just an extremely nice guy who is happy to help 

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Jess, Your cropped pic is still there for all to see. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86

ha ha oh yea lol

J
xx


----------



## TTSam

I dont think anyone could complain about that pic jess  i certainly wouldnt 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

Safe bruvvvv lol 

J
Xx


----------



## TTSam

Lollypop86 said:


> Safe bruvvvv lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Haha its cool fam, choong ting innit! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeee

TTSam said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Safe bruvvvv lol
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Haha its cool fam, choong ting innit!
Click to expand...

For any one over twelve:-
 http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fam a word use to describe your peoples. ones that you can trust dearly. someone you consider family 
 http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=choong good looking buff , gorgeous, fit.

_*Google translate was as much use as it is with Pashtu!*_


----------



## Lollypop86

ha ha skeeeeeeee  lol

J
xx


----------



## TTSam

Skeee said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Safe bruvvvv lol
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Haha its cool fam, choong ting innit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For any one over twelve:-
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fam a word use to describe your peoples. ones that you can trust dearly. someone you consider family
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=choong good looking buff , gorgeous, fit.
> 
> _*Google translate was as much use as it is with Pashtu!*_
Click to expand...

LOL!!! You mean over twelve or not from croydon! Dont worry I dont actually speak like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

He does really lol

J
Xx


----------



## TTSam

Lollypop86 said:


> He does really lol
> 
> J
> Xx


And how would you know? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

your from Croydon init! lol

J
xx


----------



## TTSam

But i live in shirley innit, just outside croydon blud! Often called the posh part of croydon, boasting celebritys like ronnie corbett, ian wright and the bloke with the squigley lines in his head from jls living in shirley!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

ha ha who are any of them? lol joke!

J
xx


----------



## spike

Lollypop86 said:


> I'd take a tiny bit off the bottom.
> 
> J
> Xx


If only life was that easy


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> your from Croydon init! lol
> 
> J
> xx


 Your what? Is from Croydon. You're perhaps.


----------



## jamman

I'm loving this. :lol:

So much anger.

I don't think you have missed anyone.

Mods please don't delete this so people can see just how weird and unbalanced he is.


----------



## nilrem

jamman said:


> I'm loving this. :lol:
> 
> So much anger.
> 
> I don't think you have missed anyone.
> 
> Mods please don't delete this so people can see just how weird and unbalanced he is.


Which thread are we gonna run with as he's hit every room on the forum and I don't want to miss anything? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86

What did I miss?!?!?!?

J
Xx


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Too many posts to mess about with, all quarantined @ 1800 hrs & Account deactivated. Further action will be taken.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86

Oh man I wish I had of seen it lol I've seen one that mentioned me and some other bullshit lol

J
Xx


----------



## Hoggy

Lollypop86 said:


> Oh man I wish I had of seen it lol I've seen one that mentioned me and some other bullshit lol
> J Xx


Hi Jess, All much the same bullshite & personal abuse.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86

I don't know if he had noticed but jamman has been trying to flirt me since I let lose on him ha ha joking!!!!!!!

I've see it that perv skeee sent me it lol best tell me mum so she don't let him in her house again lol joking!!!!!!!

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee

http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/fastshow/ch ... duke.shtml

http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/The_Fast_Show
_Season Three, Episode Six
Duke: Me, the 13th Duke of Wybourne? Here? Alone with my best friends wife? At three o'clock in the morning? With my reputation? While he's downstairs? What does he think I'm going to do, sing her a lullaby or something? Mmm. _


----------



## Lollypop86

I don't get it :/ lol

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee

'cos you're a baby! _(Too young!)_



Lollypop86 said:


> .......... that perv skeee sent me it lol best tell me mum so she don't let him in.............





Skeee said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/fastshow/characters/13th_duke.shtml
> 
> http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/The_Fast_Show
> _Season Three, Episode Six
> ........................ Alone with my best friends wife? At three o'clock in the morning? With my reputation? While he's downstairs? What does he think I'm going to do, sing her a lullaby or something? Mmm. _


'Tis a joke btw before you "release the hounds!"


----------



## Lollypop86

Still don't get it tho lol my mum and I were having a debate at how old you were lol

J
Xx


----------



## mwad

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Too many posts to mess about with, all quarantined @ 1800 hrs & Account deactivated. Further action will be taken.
> Hoggy.


Damn what did I miss ?


----------



## Lollypop86

The person who I was accused of being was back with a vengeance it may seem lol I've seen his post was quite funny, but maybe if he had a few more brain cells his information in it would have been more accurate

J
Xx


----------



## Emoe

Well it would cheer me up No end to see the unedited Jess pic lol!


----------



## Lollypop86

I bet  lol

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86

There goes those double standards again......

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> There goes those double standards again......
> 
> J
> xx


What did I miss?


----------



## Skeee

brian1978 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There goes those double standards again......
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> What did I miss?
Click to expand...

 Calm down Bri! No more Jess pics have been released. 

_
Yet! _ :roll:


----------



## brian1978

Skeee said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There goes those double standards again......
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> What did I miss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calm down Bri! No more Jess pics have been released.
> 
> _
> Yet! _ :roll:
Click to expand...

I don't doubt Jess is a lovely looking lass, but I'm not hanging onto a car forum for fly pics of boobs :lol:

I have a lovely wife for that :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

someone on here calling me a fat ugly bitch and allowed to get away with it.....good job

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> someone on here calling me a fat ugly bitch and allowed to get away with it.....good job
> 
> J
> xx


I actually reported the posts Jess why don't you ask the mods why further action wasn't taken or if they deemed a warning sufficient.


----------



## Lollypop86

I had a conversation with John and admitently I went nuts at him, all he wanted to do was to have a chat with him and try and smooth things over.....well fool me once shame on you......fool me twice shame on the system because someone has clearly had a problem with me since day 1, when we had our first little spat it was his birthday so I sent him a happy birthday to smooth things over, but since then he has been digging and sniping over and over and nothing has been done, no point in asking because I already know the outcome.....

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> someone on here calling me a fat ugly bitch and allowed to get away with it.....good job
> 
> J
> xx


Fat? No!
Ugly? Definitely not!

I'll stop there! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

lol thanks skeeee

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Conspicuous on the absence of comment of the third adjective.


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> I had a conversation with John and admitently I went nuts at him, all he wanted to do was to have a chat with him and try and smooth things over.....well fool me once shame on you......fool me twice shame on the system because someone has clearly had a problem with me since day 1, when we had our first little spat it was his birthday so I sent him a happy birthday to smooth things over, but since then he has been digging and sniping over and over and nothing has been done, no point in asking because I already know the outcome.....
> 
> J
> xx


Well John isn't the one you should be going nuts at but passions being what they are.....

I think is you take a step back the mods have a pretty thankless task really Jess don't you agree.

Anyway I've put the shelves up cleaned the new rabbit Iris out (should have called it Jess lol) paid the outstanding bills and installed the security floodlight so I'm of for some beauty sleep before work later.

I've been such a well behaved productive partner lol


----------



## Lollypop86

devils advocate much? [smiley=baby.gif]

i still dont think anything will be done about this, and making someone feel all nice and fluffy about how they treat people isnt the direction they should be taking but have....

J
xx


----------



## antcole

I guess I missed all the fun but I wanted to share my tattoo with all you lovely people..... what you reckon?



...aint it a beauty!


----------



## Lollypop86

Did you draw that on your hand lol

J
Xx


----------



## JNmercury00

antcole said:


> I guess I missed all the fun but I wanted to share my tattoo with all you lovely people..... what you reckon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...aint it a beauty!


Nice cleavage! Bit hairy though.


----------



## antcole

Lollypop86 said:


> Did you draw that on your hand lol
> 
> J
> Xx


I paid good money for that.... anyway, its my name translated into Chinese and then into Swahili and then back into English.... did I draw it on my hand..... :roll:



JNmercury00 said:


> Nice cleavage! Bit hairy though.


I'll get the veet.....


----------



## brian1978

JNmercury00 said:


> Nice cleavage! Bit hairy though.


I'll get the veet.....[/quote]

Veet, gonna need a bigger boat m8.

Nitromors or something for them, that or you could plat them.


----------



## Lollypop86

lol now that I would like to see lol

J
xx


----------



## antcole

Lollypop86 said:


> lol now that I would like to see lol
> 
> J
> xx


...you aint half hard to please... ok, gimme half an hour.... :-|

Half an hour later -



Took some doing though....


----------



## Lollypop86

LMFAO  I'm female what do you expect?

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

antcole said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol now that I would like to see lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> ...you aint half hard to please... ok, gimme half an hour.... :-|
> 
> Half an hour later -
> 
> 
> 
> Took some doing though....
Click to expand...

Clearly not pleated.


----------



## Lollypop86

you do a better job then Brian.....lol

J
xx


----------

